# Support group in upstate South Carolina



## americanguy (Nov 14, 2003)

I noticed that there are a few people on here from the upstate of South Carolina. Im starting a new job where I will be off in the evenings. Im dedicated to starting some sort of a support group or gathering once a week. I can find a place where we can all meet in a comfortable atmosphere. I just need one thing. PEOPLE! So please let me know if you are interested. If you want you can also email me @ [email protected]

Thank you


----------

